# to all skyline owners in tristate area....



## pathfound1 (Apr 8, 2004)

Would anyone like to come and show off their skylines??? i would be happy to race any skyline
( i know im gonna lose but id love to see one in action). So please if there are any skyline owners who love to show off your car.


----------



## lshadoff (Nov 26, 2002)

Tell me you are not inviting someone to race on the street. NissanForums Rules state:

"_No street racing posts..._"

Lew


----------



## PacificBlue_200sx (Sep 15, 2003)

Nice post :dumbass: 
Why would they waste thier time anyhow?


----------



## BII (May 13, 2004)

So what do you wanna the Skyline against, the Pathfinder or the Maxima? (on the track of course, you did mean at a sanctioned track?)


----------



## pathfound1 (Apr 8, 2004)

*yes of course.*



bII said:


> So what do you wanna the Skyline against, the Pathfinder or the Maxima? (on the track of course, you did mean at a sanctioned track?)



People need to calm down. i'd prolly use the pathfinder and the maxima. juss for fun.


----------



## JAMESZ (Mar 12, 2004)

pathfound1 said:


> People need to calm down. i'd prolly use the pathfinder and the maxima. juss for fun.


You didn't address the street racing issue. You put out a general call out against a skyline and you most likely fully intended it to be a street race that is against the rules. I smell a ban maybe. Don't post about street racing or calling out. And don't make such god damned stupid threads. 

Then again your just an ignorant n00b. Don't waste bandwidth in a technical forum.


----------



## pathfound1 (Apr 8, 2004)

*Think what you plz*



JAMESZ said:


> You didn't address the street racing issue. You put out a general call out against a skyline and you most likely fully intended it to be a street race that is against the rules. I smell a ban maybe. Don't post about street racing or calling out. And don't make such god damned stupid threads.
> 
> Then again your just an ignorant n00b. Don't waste bandwidth in a technical forum.


Why u wasting your time on such a stupid thread? dont respond if you think its stupid. i only said i'd race it if they wanted to. but my general question was if someone wanted to show me their skyline. you reallie need to calm your ass down. you can ban me all you want...dumbass whose got no life other than this site.


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

pathfound1 said:


> Why u wasting your time on such a stupid thread? dont respond if you think its stupid. i only said i'd race it if they wanted to. but my general question was if someone wanted to show me their skyline. you reallie need to calm your ass down. you can ban me all you want...dumbass whose got no life other than this site.



Whoa! Got the big briches on now do we?


I'm sure no one is going to want to bring their car to show somebody. It's called google.com you can find pics of anything you would like from fat women to Skylines. Skyline owners in the US probably get too much publicity from just going to work anyways.


----------



## pathfound1 (Apr 8, 2004)

*funny....*

Its funny how everyone that replied DOES not own a skyline. If i recall i asked all skyline people..


----------



## UpChuck (Jul 20, 2002)

I have a skyline. but its not worth the drive just to show my car to someone.


----------



## SkylineR33gts (May 24, 2004)

i have a skyline but i cant drive it nor can i see it on a daily basis and it is soon to be sold anyways


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

If I had 30K I would buy it


----------



## pathfound1 (Apr 8, 2004)

*i said to all owners in tri state.*

i didn;t say peeple from ky or dc. i meant tri state....and yea i know...no ones gonna bring down there car to show someone.and it never hurts to try


----------



## dcoty (Nov 3, 2004)

If there were a meet in the tristate area with other skyline owners i would make the drive for sure...id be nice to see some other skylines. Mine is the only one Ive ever seen in person!
Dan


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

do you really think a skyline would race one or you cars, you are insane, its not worth the gas unless its already at the track. if you want to see what they can do, download a video cuz that will be as close as you will get


----------



## BigBlueR32 (Sep 29, 2004)

dcoty are you on GTRCanada.com.. if not you should join up.. check it out.. www.gtrcanada.com


----------



## dcoty (Nov 3, 2004)

Yeah I am! Like the site a lot, im just getting used to it right now, dont have anything to post yet though (car is getting painted right now).
Dan


----------



## Dwntyme (Dec 18, 2002)

I heard through the grapevine that there's is a Skyline here in Nashville TN somewhere around Percy priest lake (which is where I just bought my House).I've kind of been looking out for it. I work for the phone company so I get to goto alot different homes in this area, but no luck as yet. anyone here in the Skyline thread?


----------



## BigBlueR32 (Sep 29, 2004)

dcoty said:


> Yeah I am! Like the site a lot, im just getting used to it right now, dont have anything to post yet though (car is getting painted right now).
> Dan


Don't forget to post the pics once its done.. :thumbup:


----------

